# This Weekend at Ardenwood - Videos Added (lots of pics)



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ardenwood hosted their annual Rail Fair this weekend. In addition to their collection of Carter Brothers rolling stock and other equipment, there were two "guest locomotives" this year.









The first is a newly running Porter "'Anne-Marie", a coal burner originally from Cortez Mines Ltd. She was pulling Ardenwood's historic SP NG combine and giving rides.



















The second loco was "Deanna", a beautifully restored Baldwin oil-burning plantation loco.























































Cliff Lusher from Accucraft was acting Firemen on Deanna, and offered me a cab ride. As a result, I got my first-ever cab ride in a steam locomotive!!







Many thanks to Cliff for the experience!

A few shots inside the cab... the fire roaring in the firebox...




























An historic Carter Brothers boxcar, part of Ardenwoods collection and used by them as a museum/gift shop.










Recently acquired NWP caboose 5591, upon which restoration has just begun. She formerly belonged to the North Shore, and before that, to the North Pacific Coast.










In addition to the 1:1 locomotives and equipment, BAGRS also had their live steam track set up there, as well as the former BAGRS shortline and an On30 modular group.

Some shots from the live steam track. Rob Lenicheck's beautifully done K-27...










Tom King had his newly acquired Accucraft UK loco there (not sure what she is)...



















Naturally, I had #21 there...










and Henner was there with his terrific little "Betsy" hauling a train of his functional live steam donkeys...



















An RGS C-16...










along with the usual assortment of Accucraft Shays, K's, and C-16s.









A couple of shots of some beautifully done Hartford Products kits assembled by Steve Hesselton {sp?}. As nice as the AMS cars are, when compared side-by-side with expertly assembled, painted, and weathered Hartford cars, there really is no comparison!



















I took several movies as well, but after having my video camera "repaired" it still screwed them up. WHile I can finalize the DVD now, these movies recorded in 16:9 display in 4:3, so everything is horizontally squished. I'm trying to figure out how to convert them back to 16:9, but so far, no luck. If I can do so, I'll post them.









I spent around six hours at Ardenwood on Saturday, and another couple of hours yesterday, and had a ball!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: This Weekend at Ardenwood (lots of pics)*

Nice equipment there. THX for posting.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: This Weekend at Ardenwood (lots of pics)*

Nice pix Dwight, bet you sure had a great time, weather looked great also.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: This Weekend at Ardenwood (lots of pics)*

Hi Dwight, 

Nice photos - thanks for posting them. 

Isn't that cab gauge light on the Baldwin 'Deanna' close to the gauge? As you say that is a very nice loco!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: This Weekend at Ardenwood (lots of pics)*

Wonderful images, Dwight. Looks like a fabulous weekend for all...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: This Weekend at Ardenwood (lots of pics)*

Great pics Dwight 

Thanks 

Randy


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: This Weekend at Ardenwood (lots of pics)*

Tk's for Posting the photos Dwight .. Look like it was a lot of fun seeing live steam working.....


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Dwight, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I managed to correct the format of the video clips.











*Porter "'Anne-Marie" and combine arrive at the station.*
*Click image to play video - 7.84 MB*



*"Deanna" leaves the station, followed by "Anne-Marie"*
*Click image to play video - large file: 13.54 MB*



*Some #21 run-bys.*
*Click image to platy video - 3.45 MB*


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so jealous of absolutely all of it!! But especially the Anne-Marie.... beautiful! 
Chris


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, 
I'm glad that you finally made it to Ardenwood without my prodding. If you have a photo or two that we can use in the BAGRS Trellis & Trestle, please send them over. 
Russ


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris - you need to get out more!







I saw Don Gage there, and he was associated with the Porter in some fashion, so I'm pretty sure it's from somewhere close to you.

Russ - take your pick.







Everything I took is right here in this thread. Feel free to grab and use whatever you like.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Am I crazy or does that little Porter look a lot like the Accucraft Porter?


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

I'm a(n?) SPCRR member, and have been up to the Ardenwood Labor Day gigs several times.. but alas, not for three years now. Thanks for the great shots and video, and for bringing back some terrific memories. Maybe next year.. _sigh_


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Wow Dwight.. That nice videos.. and........ This is the first time I was able to see you Eng. run... Sometime like to whatch how you fire it up. Never have yet.. Always seen it on the side tracks when I was able to go to a show. 
Now that it painted it sure looks nice in action..*


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting the images and videos Dwight! 
Gary Smith and Tom Gazsi rebuilt the Ann Marie in a shop in Hayward. She was built in 1890 for the Cortez Mine and spent most of her life on display in Nevada. She was originally 30" gauge and has since been re-gauged to 36". I spent Friday and Saturday as crew filling the tank, tending the coal bucket and wiping her down. It was a blast, and quite an accomplishment. The two owners were as proud as parents could be of their little girl, she performed perfectly, as a Porter should. 
DG


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

What a nice looking event. Wish I were close to an operating museum like that. 
About the G1 track-- very nicely ballasted; is it a permanent installation there? 
BTW, the videos froze after about a second. ??? 

Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

About the G1 track-- very nicely ballasted; is it a permanent installation there?No - that's the track belonging to the Bay Area Garden Railway Society. They set it up all over several times a year.BTW, the videos froze after about a second. ???Don't know what to say... it may have been a server problem. You could try them again, but if they're now stored in your cache from the first attempt, it may or may not cause a problem.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Same here Dwight, the audio continues unbroken but the video plays a second or two stops jumps forward to where the audio is....all the way through. Maybe my software is outdated? 
Larry


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

HMMMM.... 
Next time it played fine....???? Anyway #21 looks great! 
Larry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Larry.
I suspect it's a server speed or Internet speed problem then. That's what happens when the download stream can't keep up with the demand. Nothing I can do about that. Start the download and walk away of go do something else for a couple of minutes, then come back when it's all already streamed and replay it.









I could compress them more for smaller file size and quicker streaming, but then video quality suffers.


----------

